
Why I won't get hired or my skills used? - pastaitaliana
This sounds silly but I&#x27;ve been trying to find a remote &quot;job&quot;, or something just to gain experience in the web development field (js,  html, css )  but it seems to be hard as hell to get someone interested, I&#x27;ve sent resumes and nobody replied. It&#x27;s starting to become a depressing situation and to kill my desire to become a programmer.
======
FullMtlAlcoholc
You're going to have a difficult time finding a remote job as your first gig.
Hiring someone to work remotely involves a high level of trust:Trust that you
have a high level of comoetency (which, given yiur description, you dont) and
trust that you will be honest about the time that you put in(which doesnt
really matter if you complete projects before their deadlines.)

You would gave better luck starting out as a freelancer and finding something
in your personal network. No one is going to hire you for remote work without
a portfolio

------
newmarmish
Second the resume,

\------------------

    
    
         First-name lastname
                Address
              Phone number
                  Email
    

Summary/skills \- x years of experience in x \- strong knowledge in/of x \-
advanced knowledge of x \- work traits \- merits \- positive character traits

Professional experience

Company name Street address City, state/province, zipcode Country

Job title/role | startdate-end

\- responsibilities -responsibilities -responsibilities

Company name Street address City, state/province, zipcode Country

Job title/role | startdate-end

\- responsibilities -responsibilities -responsibilities

Company name Street address City, state/province, zipcode Country

Job title/role | startdate-end

\- responsibilities -responsibilities -responsibilities

Education

Schoolname [highschool], state/province/or city/country Diploma name | year
achieved

Collegename [college/univ.] state/province/or city/country Degree name | Year
achieved

Certifications

Cert 1 Cert 2 Cert 3

References

Reference name Title Company Address Phone number Email Website

Reference name Title Company Address Phone number Email Website

Reference name Title Company Address Phone number Email Website

Reference name Title Company Address Phone number Email Website

\--------------

Large clear font for headings Double spaced company info under professional
experience 1.25-1.5 spacing in responsibilities[1.25 spacing in
summary/skills]

1.25-1.5 spacing under other sections except references

Center your contact information Left align the rest Use bullet points instead
of dashes

Try to focus on listing relevant work experience in most recent first to
oldest

------
jstewartmobile
Web development tech is like singing. Everyone can do it. Few can do it well.
When you do it well, it sells itself.

Think of something cool to do, do it to the best of your ability, keep
improving it, and before you know it they will come to you.

You should never run out of things to improve. If you think you have something
that is "perfect," it means you either need better feedback or you need to
read more or both, because there is always room for improvement. That last 10%
is what makes people stand out.

~~~
flukus
> Web development tech is like singing. Everyone can do it. Few can do it
> well. When you do it well, it sells itself.

I don't know where your working but I run across plenty of people that can't
do it well that still manage to be employed.

~~~
jstewartmobile
If you do it well, you don't have to be an employee.

Of course corporateland is an entirely different game. If that's the game he
wants to play, why even waste time with something practical? Getting an MBA,
having meetings all day, and looking out for #1 would be a much straighter
path to the goal.

~~~
flukus
> If you do it well, you don't have to be an employee.

Well, you have to do a bunch of things well, most of which are unrelated to
programming.

------
sprobertson
Instead of trying to become a programmer by getting experience by getting
hired, try becoming a programmer to get experience to get hired.

------
aurizon
Join a hacker or builder club (note, these are experimenters and builders and
steal nothing) Network with people, build stuff and improve yourself to the
point where you have marketable skills. People at the entry level are not
hired for work on projects. They need to learn active program creation and
debugging etc

------
gamechangr
People don't want to be negative, but you will find it hard and maybe
impossible.

People honestly do not want to hire someone for a remote position that needs
to "gain experience". You should be employed for 2+ years as a programmer,
before trying to find a remote job. Maybe you have?

------
jetti
Others have stated that remote work for people with no experience is going to
be hard to come by. One thing that I will add is that since the work is remote
the companies aren't restricted to a certain market when looking for
developers. If there is a company in Chicago, for instance, then they will
typically be limited in having to find developers in the Chicago area.
Companies that are remote won't have this problem. You are competing with
people that may have portfolios or side projects for the same position, which
will make it hard for you to actually get a position when you have no/little
experience in a given technology.

------
alashley
I feel like its easier to get hired for a remote job if you've already worked
remotely previously. See if you can whip up a few non-trivial projects of your
own and build up a small portfolio, if you haven't already. Then the first
step might be taking on a manageable project like building an MVP for someone.

Even taking a project that you worked on in a tutorial, extending it and being
able to speak intelligently about your design decisions will help you get a
foot in the door on many small projects.

------
GFischer
Why does it have to be remote? Try asking to be an intern at a local startup
or small company? If you don't know any, ask at the local university.

As many said, finding a remote job as a first gig is very hard. Heck, it's
very hard for established people - I've worked for 15 years and I only had one
remote gig.

------
patentquestion
Get some help building a better resume with appropriate keywords. Do you have
work samples? Certs, degrees? Ask a professional to review your shit and
optimize it for getting hired.

------
gt565k
It might be beneficial to post your resume here (blank out your name / other
personal information).

------
pastaitaliana
Just to mention, all I've applied is for entry level.

